# Could you help me with a short term prepping plan, no one in my family seems to care.



## Wounded Eagle (Mar 7, 2020)

Edit. 

I do not feel safe. 

I cant sleep.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Anyways I apologize for the unorganized mess this is. I really am scrambling for answer.
> Any ideas about what I can do if it hits the fan would be great... anything.
> Thanks guys and have a SAFE and awesome weekend


Welcome to the forum.

My first instinct is to....start reading the forum threads.
An awful lot of stuff has been covered by some talented and prepped people.

Go here and everything is broken down into various categories.

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/forum.php


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll second what @Robie said

And, I'll help you with a comprehensive long term preparedness plan.

Being prepared is not just for some health scare that we have with the CO-VID-19. Being prepared is a total lifestyle change. Its having your total needs met with Shelter, Water, Food, Medical, Security and Comfort.

Its having the right tools for the job and then some. Its having some extra money in the bank, extra food in the pantry, extra toilet paper, extra bandaids, extra bullets, extra rifles, etc etc etc. I like to call it a Journey with No Destination, but a Journey none the less.

If your family is not supportive or is a roadblock to being prepared then distance yourself from anyone who is a roadblock on your journey. If your girlfriend is going to be a hinderance and potential a royal bitch about your Journey, get a new one. Yeah, she may have a vagina, I get it, but Bitches be a dime a dozen so get you a new one that will support her man. Life's short but life is really freakin' short with some bitch constantly messing with your mind just because she has a vagina.

Shelter, Water, Food, Medical, Security and Comfort are things to focus on.

And remember, all the medicine, bleach, masks, food, water and shelter don't mean shit if you can't defend it.

Good luck and hope to hear more from you on the forum!

Your new friend,

Slippy! :vs_wave:



Wounded Eagle said:


> *The Virus has been confirmed in the two states to the left and right, with one middle aged lawyer in severe condition*
> 
> https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/westchester-county-man-tests-positive-for-coronavirus-in-nys-1st-possible-community-spread-case-gov-cuomo/2310134/
> 
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I know this sounds less than nice, but I think your girlfriend is a concern. 
Are y’all shacking up? Built-in problem. Did she nonchalantly use your money in a wasteful manner while you are trying to keep the family safe from a perceived threat? If so, I would gather her belongings, show her the door and change the locks. 

As I said, less than nice, but nice and vulnerable is stupid.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The best help I can give you is to tell you to take a deep breath, . . . exhale slowly, . . . go in the bathroom and get your drawers unwadded.

While you were obsessing over the corona virus and it's complications, . . . let's say it took you a 15 minute stretch to formulate your questions.

In that same time frame: 1 person died on the very worst day of corona virus deaths (108 for the 24 hr period)

But, . . . 273 died of cancer, . . . 256 died of heart disease, . . . 45 people died of diabetis, . . . 29 committed suicide, . . . another 28 died of mosquito bites, . . . 14 were murdered outright . . . and three people died of snake bite in the time it took you to write it, and one of us read it.

Take a deep breath, . . . wash your hands, . . . sit down and read your Bible, . . . those three things will do you much more good than anything else we could tell you in 15 minutes.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

What Dwight said! And ditch the girlfriend!!! Trust me on this, there are a bazillion women out there. Find one that shares your beliefs.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Everyone you know that don’t take you seriously will be knocking on your door when the SHTF, prep the way that makes you feel right, the less people that know the better, especially the disrespectful, caring is one thing but submission to the irrational is a whole different ball game. As stated earlier, there is good information here and good people to go to for questions, be vigilant, better have and not need then to need and not have....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Keep quiet and work on being prepared. Ditch the Bitch if she is unwilling to prepare a bit. I am sure she is nice but in a real crisis she is going to be an anchor in your butt. Your parents are grown ups and if you can not convince them of the wisdom of preparedness, that is just to bad. We all make choices. But preparedness goes beyond Coronavirus.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You can get rid of the bitch but not your mother.

Best thing you can do inside is make everyone wash their hands and face,

when they come in from being in a public place, without touching else anything beforehand.

I don't know how the virus is transmitted yet, there are a couple of thoughts but not verified.

Clean steering wheels, door handles, keys and lastly face and hands.

Avoid outsiders as much as possible, same for those you live with, get rid of the bitch.

I carry a disinfectant bottle made with 90% alcohol, Providine, and bleach in each Cherokee, 

started wiping door handles, steering wheel and shifter after getting in.

Get a lot more food if possible, I am seeing it getting in short supply around here now, with only 8 cases in the state.


----------



## Wounded Eagle (Mar 7, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wounded Eagle said:


> Hey yall, i got a wicked research paper on the " Origin " of the SARS CVID 19 virus from a reddit source. Wanna see?
> 
> "There's research papers about it. When I get home, I'll post the titles and links to the papers.
> 
> ...


I started to disregard until I saw recombination.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Can you just recite the cliff notes version in two or three sentences?

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Can you just recite the cliff notes version in two or three sentences?
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Better you read.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Come on guys, stop telling Wounded Eagle to ditch his lady. Many of our ladies are at a different mental state about prepping than we are and simply tolerate our prepping habits to keep peace in the house.

Wounded Eagle, Start by keeping at least 2-3 weeks of easy to fix food that will last years in the pantry along with water and the ability to purify more water. Add lot's of spices and coffee ect. Build up from there. Add a way to cook stuff like a tiny propane camping stove with two 20 lb barbeque grill type propane tanks or a good rocket stove that burns sticks. Most people on sites like this site keep a bit more than 2 weeks worth of supplies and broaden out the mixture of supplies as they plan for longer term events.

Start with rice, beans, and pasta with different canned sauces and lots of spices. Stuff that will keep for years. Figure on 2000 calories per day per person as a minimum. This advice is just if you're looking to get through a 2-3 week self-quarantine period but is a good start for any prepping mindset. Don't forget any common OTC meds you may want along with toilet paper ect. Enough to get through a few weeks stuck at the house.

You can get a lot more serious with more supplies, fuel, batteries, ect. but it sounds like you're just looking for a bit of safety if you need to stay at the house for a few weeks.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The article on the virus origin........ that’s some scary shit.


----------



## AccursedPoppy68 (Feb 8, 2020)

Everyone saying “don’t worry about corona”, that’s cool. Except if the virus itself isn’t that bad, ( which I believe it’s much worse than reports indicate) there are the social consequences that are accompanying it. What’s a prepper gonna do when they can’t continue stocking up as usual? Then it’s not a luxury, it’s a necessity. The shortage from panic buying can literally force you to start using your stockpiles. Bullet sales in my state went up 108 percent total. The masks and gloves shelves at Walmart are empty, I see folks buying 6 and 7 cases of water at a time now regularly. Just saying but when shit runs out, the fear of corona can easily cause a degree of social unrest. Take any natural disaster, amplify it by an undetermined area of effect. Pay attention to everything. It all matters. You should explain things that you’re worried about to your girlfriend. Do the research. Use facts. And explain that you are worried for yourself AND her safety. Just my opinion.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Slippy said:


> I'll second what @Robie said
> 
> And, I'll help you with a comprehensive long term preparedness plan.
> 
> ...


Slippy....
you are a poet...
well said


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BamaDOC said:


> Slippy....
> you are a poet...
> well said


Careful. Slippy has a hard time getting his big head through doorways as it is.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Wounded Eagle said:


> Edit.
> 
> I do not feel safe.
> 
> I cant sleep.


He edited his OP ^^
Hmmm......


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wounded Eagle said:


> Edit.
> 
> I do not feel safe.
> 
> I cant sleep.


Never, ever, edit a post after others have responded to it. Do it t again and not being at this site might help you sleep.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

“Could you help me with a short term prepping plan, no one in my family seems to care.”

You are in good company, I think we all battle the family and friends who think we are nutcases. Regardless of your plan forward press on and don’t let them phase you. Even when you are alone as I have found myself in this journey don’t stop, do what you know is right and take solace in your decision to take care of your family.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Wounded Eagle said:


> Edit.
> 
> I do not feel safe.
> 
> I cant sleep.


It's hard to do everything in an instant - it takes time to build up - so, don't fret about it.

I started with a two-weeks supply _(with the scenario that there would be no power/electricity)_. 
I don't know how your allotted budget for prepping is like, but start with the *very basics*: 
bottled water, ready-to-eat non-perishable food (does not have to be cooked), prescription medicines you or a family member needs, 
toilet paper, flu/colds medicines, candles and matches.

Be aware of the nutritional value of your foods. Check the expiration date! Here are the foods I started with:

Pea Soups 
2 large Peanut Butter
Extra loaves of bread in the freezer (make sure you use them *and replenish them* so you'll always have a fresh stock)
Soda crackers
Oatmeal (you can soak them overnight to be eaten without cooking)

From there, you can build up by adding foods that require minimal cooking, like:

Minute noodles, cup-o-noodles (I stock up on Nissin Ramen - it has lots of protein)
Pasta sauces
Kraft dinners
more bottled water
More peanut butter/crackers/jam
more canned soups
Condiments
Vitamin supplements, more variety of medicines

....and then, start building up what other things you'll need for _long-term_ (including those that are not food items).

Don't forget, if SHTF - the first things you'll eat are what's in your fridge (those that will spoil)! Then, the ones in your freezer. 
You also fill up containers with more water (if it's still available), including your bathtub. 
So.....two-weeks supply is really easy to achieve if you count on what's in your fridge/freezer.

You use your stockpile only when you have to.


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

Like others have said prepping is a process. It is just about impossible to do quickly, (unless you have lots of money) especially when others have started to panic-- in my area some items are already impossible to buy. I would start with basic groceries that have a good shelf life. Since some items are already gone you may have to go with more expensive items that do not have a long shelf life such as protien bars, meal bars ect.. We have a store in our area that always does BOGO-- so I am always buying stuff I do not need right away just so I can get the good price (peanut butter, soup, canned veggies). 

Buy some water if you can find it but more importantly find a way to collect and filter water. We have rain barrels that collect year round and we have personal filters to use should we need to drink the collected water. We use the collected water for the garden instead of running the hose. You may be able to find a water BOB "bathtub water collection 100 gallon container" that can be filled if you feel like your city water water will be disrupted. 

When this crisis is over continue to collect and plan so that next time you are not running with the masses. 

If you and your girlfriend stay together, make sure she understands why this is important to you. When my husband first started I thought he was a bit nutty, now I see the importance. He takes care of guns, ammo, tools, and creative solutions and I take care of the food items. We work as a team and are training our daughter to also live the prepared life style.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Wounded Eagle said:


> Edit.
> 
> I do not feel safe.
> 
> I cant sleep.


Oh my goodness, for the start-up, I forgot to add *PORK and BEANS!* A complete meal in a can!! Get lots of that - they're cheap, too!


----------



## SEOhioPrepper (Mar 8, 2020)

My wife has been complaining to her Boss at work about my prepping for what may come shortly .... being shut in if this virus spreads locally. The wife says it is just the flu and doesn't really care. She didn't even get her flu shot this year.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

You've received a lot of good info on this thread alone. Lots more by searching a topic.

Think of prepping in terms of a time line. What do I need to survive for the next ten minutes? Ten hours? You get the idea.

One other item that has already been mentioned. If you can't defend it, you don't own it.

Good luck, keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

wallyLOZ said:


> .... If you can't defend it, you don't own it..


That. ^^^


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SEOhioPrepper said:


> My wife has been complaining to her Boss at work about my prepping for what may come shortly .... being shut in if this virus spreads locally. The wife says it is just the flu and doesn't really care. She didn't even get her flu shot this year.


Let me get this straight...

"Your wife has been complaining to her Boss about your preparations?" Evidently she didn't give two chits about the vows that she said at your wedding? Time to cut the bitch loose...

(Slippy's Marital Counseling...For Fun and For Free!) :vs_smile:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

SEOhioPrepper said:


> My wife has been complaining to her Boss at work about my prepping for what may come shortly .... being shut in if this virus spreads locally. The wife says it is just the flu and doesn't really care. She didn't even get her flu shot this year.


Wow! She's telling people at her job that you have food and supplies stored up. Guess who's coming to your house when things get bad? I don't mean to offend........ but your wife is a dumb ass.


----------



## Wounded Eagle (Mar 7, 2020)

Great information indeed. 

I have added a ton of water in a very short period of time i am confident the water will last a typical lock in but still have work to be done. 

I am really nervous, i know it is inevitable for it to hit our state but people are taking very unnecessary actions by inviting family from Chicago to visit and Chicago has already started their outbreak. 

I just do not understand, i believe this is due to incomplete transparency from state and fed gov being not completely honest. 

Places should have had acted with more urgency and aggression when cases were first noted. Imo.


Well, more coffee for me. I am reading all of this information and taking note. 

Thanks, have a Safe and Well Regulated Day! 

-W.E.


----------



## Wounded Eagle (Mar 7, 2020)

Michigan State GOV has now issued State of Emergency after 2 cases have been confirmed.

https://www.wxyz.com/news/coronavir...chigan-one-each-in-oakland-and-wayne-counties

Disregarding the State warning my GF is inviting 2 people from Chicago to come visit as well as attending a Birthday party for Children and one baby shower.

my gf has become a direct threat to me and I have no clue why she and her friends are just standing around looking at cats and making peace signs with Duckfaces.

Anyone else dealing with this threat?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Wounded Eagle said:


> Michigan State GOV has now issued State of Emergency after 2 cases have been confirmed.
> 
> https://www.wxyz.com/news/coronavir...chigan-one-each-in-oakland-and-wayne-counties
> 
> ...


Is your girl friend "The One?"


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Wounded Eagle said:


> Great information indeed.
> 
> I have added a ton of water in a very short period of time i am confident the water will last a typical lock in but still have work to be done.
> 
> ...


Hi again.

Regarding coronavirus, have some medicines as you would with the common flu/colds and coughs (check the expiration date - that way, even if you don't have to use them, they'll still be good for several years). 
If you can, stock up on disinfectant spray and disinfectant wipes (for surfaces in common areas like washrooms).

Remove all toothbrushes and other personal hygiene items in your washroom (including towels). You don't want anyone sneezing on them while in there.

Our students each have their own basket of their own personal items - including their own toothpaste/mouthwash - which they keep in their rooms (only to be taken with them to the washroom when they groom or shower). We hang our towels in our rooms. 
Our washroom shelves are empty except for supplies of toilet paper which are still in their packaging, and a can of disinfectant spray. 
The sink holds a hand soap. We use toilet paper to wipe our hands - no hand towels in there.

Also plan how the procedures will be in case one of you gets it or show symptoms. We had a family meeting over this scenario.

If someone shows a symptom, they'll have to wear a mask every time they come out of their room, and anywhere while they are out of their room for any special reason (and the fan in the washroom has to be on). 
He'll sanitize his hands with a hand sanitizer that's provided *BEFORE* he comes out of his room.
He won't be touching that fridge or go anywhere in the kitchen - one of us will be prepping his meals and he'll eat in his room.

They've already prepped for their junk food! :vs_laugh:

I suppose hubby and I will be hanging out in the basement (rec room) most of the time.



> I am really nervous, i know it is inevitable for it to hit our state but people are taking very unnecessary actions by inviting family from Chicago to visit and Chicago has already started their outbreak.


We're losing a student over his scheduled visit to what's becoming a hot spot, for March break to visit his girlfriend.
It's a tough decision after all, he's a nice kid.
He's paid for everything already (including hotel) - but, unfortunately, we have to change our decision because things are getting bad in that place. 
He offered to self-isolate in a hotel after his March Break - but we can't take that risk. 
We told him he can't come back to us.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by Wounded Eagle View Post
> 
> Problem is that the people I am with seem not to recognize the severity of the situation. Especially when the head of the CDC
> comes out and warns people to start getting your crap together and to expect " Severe Disruptions ".
> ...


As for your girlfriend, just let her know you're just prepping for a couple of weeks. The rest of your prepping, do it secretly. 
Buy an extra or two every time you shop for something (when she's with you shopping). 
If your prepping stands out when she's with you, she could likely mention it to others (by way of criticism, or as a joke). 
Be discreet around her. Find a good place to hide the stockpile.


----------



## Wounded Eagle (Mar 7, 2020)

Alright guys I know some of you know a little about whats going on and have offered some excellent advice. 

Tomorrow morning my girlfriend plans on going with her two parents who both have underlying health issues " diabetes and respiratory etc"to a 7 year olds birthday party at an OLD FOLKS CENTER. 

Then plans on turning around and going to a baby shower. I have no idea how this is going to be allowed 

Im conflicted, i told her I may leave to go hunker down in another spot and she started crying telling me things like " i know you're already going to leave me" out of being scared and desperate. 

Im not sure if its her parents telling her to disregard the attention this situation demands so she is not afraid 

Or

The messages i seen her cousin send her saying " does he not know its less that the flu?"

I have tried explaining it clearly but damn she refuses to reason. 

Thanks for all the great information guys i really do. 

Have a SAFE and well regulated day. 

W.E


----------



## Wounded Eagle (Mar 7, 2020)

charito said:


> Wounded Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Great information indeed.
> ...


Yeah i have been stocking up on vitamins and have some medicines i didnt finish from my past like ibuprofen, motrin and such. I have been taking my once a day vitamin and mentally i feel better.

I wished at my place people would want to be on the same page as all of you but for some reason people around me are completely disregarding safety protocol.

Im sure its about money, but from what I read this virus is killing the economy.

"In the better-case scenario, the COVID-19 epidemic would reduce U.S. GDP by 2 percent or about $420 billion. In the worse-case scenario, GDP would drop by more than 8 percent, that is, $1.8 trillion dollars."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Wounded Eagle said:


> Michigan State GOV has now issued State of Emergency after 2 cases have been confirmed.
> 
> https://www.wxyz.com/news/coronavir...chigan-one-each-in-oakland-and-wayne-counties
> 
> ...


No.

Because I chose my girlfriend and then my wife wisely.

But first, one question if I may?

Does your girlfriend live in the same house as you?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Wounded Eagle said:


> Disregarding the State warning my GF is inviting 2 people from Chicago to come visit as well as attending a Birthday party for Children and one baby shower.
> 
> my gf has become a direct threat to me and I have no clue why she and her friends are just standing around looking at cats and making peace signs with Duckfaces.


I know why .... because she is an immature idiot.


----------

